# Need opinion - Cub Cadet 149



## Mycho

Hi everybody,

This my first post on this great forum. I am looking for information and opinion about the cub cadet 149.

Firstly, I am presently in the market for a garden tractor. Here's what it will be used for:


- mow 1 acre on a hilly terrain with many trees
- clean driveway during winter (Here in quebec we get tons of snow). First driveway is approx 25ft x 90ft and is incline about 8-10%. The second is a half moon shaped 15ft x 100ft.
- I want to level the terrain next summer. Fill holes and remove bumps
So I found a Cub Cadet 149 with snowblower, mower deck, snow plow and frontend loader. Selling price is 2000$ CAD

Do you think it would do the job ?
Is it reliable ?
Is it possible to find parts for those tractor ?

Any comments is more than welcome
Thanks


----------



## chrpmaster

That is a classic solid GT. I wonder if it will move as much snow as you get especially from that big of a driveway. It is in good to excellent condition that is a pretty good price. Especially with the loader. 

Andy


----------



## Mycho

Here is the only picture I have for now
Let me know what you think

Click for Photo


----------



## Mycho

Come on  

Where are the Cub cadet expert ?
I am about to deal it and would feel better if I have the opinion of some of you first

Thanks for your help
Frank


----------



## chrpmaster

I am guessing you have started and driven it right? If it runs well and the loader works too then that is a pretty good price. Again my only question is whether it will keep up with your snow. 

Andy


----------



## Mycho

The guy finally decided to keep it 

So I am still searching for a deal
Frank


----------

